

Statistical Learning - sonabinu
https://class.stanford.edu/courses/HumanitiesScience/StatLearning/Winter2014/about

======
sonabinu
Here are some more details on how you can do this course in a self paced way
using videos from the 2014 lectures

[http://www.r-bloggers.com/in-depth-introduction-to-
machine-l...](http://www.r-bloggers.com/in-depth-introduction-to-machine-
learning-in-15-hours-of-expert-videos/)

------
ScottBurson
The title link is for last year's course. Here's the link for the upcoming
course:
[https://class.stanford.edu/courses/HumanitiesandScience/Stat...](https://class.stanford.edu/courses/HumanitiesandScience/StatLearning/Winter2015/about)

------
carbocation
Tibshirani and Hastie are two of my favorite authors covering machine
learning. Hastie even makes Elements of Statistical Learning available for
free as a PDF on his website [1].

1 = (10+ MB PDF warning)
[https://web.stanford.edu/~hastie/local.ftp/Springer/ESLII_pr...](https://web.stanford.edu/~hastie/local.ftp/Springer/ESLII_print10.pdf)

------
plg
An Introduction to Statistical Learning with Applications in R

[http://www-bcf.usc.edu/~gareth/ISL/](http://www-bcf.usc.edu/~gareth/ISL/)

download the pdf book: [http://www-
bcf.usc.edu/~gareth/ISL/ISLR%20Fourth%20Printing....](http://www-
bcf.usc.edu/~gareth/ISL/ISLR%20Fourth%20Printing.pdf)

------
nikhilalmeida
Took this course as part of my 2014 new year resolution. Among the best things
I could have done.

------
galkam
Great sounding course. I work in data analysis myself, so right up my alley.

Though out of curiosity, of all the classes that Stanford offers, why did you
post this one?

~~~
sonabinu
I've done the John Hopkins R Class on Coursera and was looking for more
practice material and found this! It's for others who are looking just like me
...

~~~
bennetthi
I found the Stanford ML class on Coursera
([https://www.coursera.org/course/ml](https://www.coursera.org/course/ml))
really amazing. Although it uses Octave, not R.

------
Danilka
Signed up. Thanks for sharing! I missed the AI class and have been meaning to
try Stanford Online.

Hopefully my old applied math degree will come in handy.

